# Premio di liquidazione



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

C'è la signora che mi porta giù il cane quando vado via (una mia vicina) che ha 65 anni e ha lavorato ,per sua scelta, in nero a fare le pulizie e la tata in una famiglia di ricchi professionisti per 20 anni.
Stipendio iniziale per 6 ore all'inizio 650.000 lire. Ultimo stipendio per 7 ore al giorno: 800 euro.
Quest'inverno le hanno chiesto di stare a dormire il week end e lavorare anche il sabato (lavorava 5 giorni) rimanendo alla stessa cifra.
Ovviamente lei li ha mandati in culo restando senza lavoro.Lei da 3 anni prende la pensione minima.
Dopo ben tre mesi che se n'è andata il commercialista(il padrone di casa per cui ha lavorato) le ha promesso un "premio". Già il fatto che lo chiamino premio e non regolare liquidazione mi fa incazzare. Vabbè, lei è andata da un avvocato per tutelarsi e lui le ha detto di prendere i soldi che le offrivano ma di firmare regolare ricevuta che poi avrebbero ,eventualmente, fatto causa. C'è un particolare: qualche anno fa lei si è separata. La signora per la quale lavorava quando ha saputo che doveva andare in tribunale le ha chiesto se aveva un avvocato bravo e lei ha risposto che essendo consensuale e non avendo una lira ne aveva preso uno d'ufficio. La signora indignata le ha offerto i servizi di una sua carissima amica avvocato dicendole di non preoccuparsi assolutamente della parcella  nonostante lei le avesse detto che non aveva soldi per pagarlo. A separazione avvenuta la signora le ha detto che aveva ricevuto la parcella dell'amica di ben 3000 euro (come mai l'avvocato l'ha mandata alla signora e non a lei??) e che glieli avrebbe scalati dalla liquidazione...
vabbè, ieri è andata a prendere sto benedetto "premio"(le hanno mandatao l'autista per venirla a prendere e riaccompagnare)  e le han dato in contanti in una busta 8000 euro...lei c'è rimasta di merda e gli ha detto che avrebbe sentito il suo avvocato e i sindacati...Il padrone di casa alla parola avvocati si è incazzato come un toro e (ha pure detto che la cifra gliela avevano data proprio i sindacati ai quali lui aveva parlato della storia come se riguardasse un suo amico) e che se lei pensava di fargli avere casini se ne sarebbe pentia perché avrebbe pagato molto più caro lei di loro..
Ora , è vero che lei ha scelto di essere pagata in nero (quando le avevano proposto di assumerla dai conteggi ovviamente risultava che avrebbe preso molto meno di imponibile) ma pure loro in 20 non le hanno pagato una lira di contributo e non hanno dichiarato un cazzo. Non avrebbero dovuto pagarle tutto ma trovare un compromesso...facendo i conteggi credo che la liquidazione avrebbe dovuto essere di quasi 20.000 euro (le davano pure la tredicesima..)
Lei cosa rischia?? Qualcuno è esperto di questioni sindacali? Le conviene o no fargli causa veramente?? Oltretutto dandole i soldi in contanti senza farle firmare nulla lei potrebbe pure dire di non avere preso una lira..


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Le cause/ricorsi per motivi di lavoro  passano anni ed anni ... solo un compromesso credo che sara' possibile.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le cause/ricorsi per motivi di lavoro  passano anni ed anni ... solo un compromesso credo che sara' possibile.


ma non le han pagato i contributi per 20 anni!!


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non le han pagato i contributi per 20 anni!!


 
ora ti sembrerò stronza. Io ho lavorato 3 anni in nero, era una mia scelta. Lo stipendio non era alto, prendevo 800 €. Nel momento in cui ho accettato di lavorare in nero ero consapevole sia della precarietà del lavoro stesso che dell'assenza di liquidazione, tredicesima, etc. Sicuramente in 20 anni il rapporto di lavoro DOVREBBE diventare quasi qualcosa in più, soprattutto visto che la signora in questione ha dimostrato di essere degna di fiducia nel curare i bambini e la casa, ma avrai notato l'uso del condizionale.
Quando sono andata via non ho percepito un cent di liquidazione o contributi non pagati (è vero che 3 anni non sono 20, ma il discorso è lo stesso), ma io ne ero consapevole fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non le han pagato i contributi per 20 anni!!


Ho capito, la signora e' un'ingenua ... ha fatto fede sulla *coscienza* del suo datore di lavoro ed ha sbagliato ... le cause di lavoro durano anni ed anni e a volte non si risolvono mai ... ecco perche' ho consigliato il compromesso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' un venirsi incontro reciprocamente, ne so qualcosa.

Pero' lei Deve rivolgersi ad un legale che la rappresenta, e che paghera' (normalmente) la parte avversa.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Infatti anche lei è in torto. Io chiedevo appunto se secondo voi vale o no la pena di fare causa e se ci perderebbe più lei o loro.
Sole, guarda, io dopo 20 di lavoro e dopo averti accudito la figlia  mentre tu lavoravi considero un comportamento del genere disgustoso. Sopratutto considerato che questi di soldi ne hanno a palanche mentre lei  è sola, divorziata , in affitto e con nessuna possibilità di trovare un altro lavoro alla sua età.

Poi, piccolo particolare, loro hanno subito assunto una ragazza di 28 anni che dopo una settimana di lavoro si è messa a casa in malattia per un mese. Ben gli sta


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Infatti anche lei è in torto. Io chiedevo appunto se secondo voi vale o no la pena di fare causa e se ci perderebbe più lei o loro.
> Sole, guarda, io dopo 20 di lavoro e dopo averti accudito la figlia mentre tu lavoravi considero un comportamento del genere disgustoso. Sopratutto considerato che questi di soldi ne hanno a palanche mentre lei è sola, divorziata , in affitto e con nessuna possibilità di trovare un altro lavoro alla sua età.
> 
> Poi, piccolo particolare, loro hanno subito assunto una ragazza di 28 anni che dopo una settimana di lavoro si è messa a casa in malattia per un mese. Ben gli sta


 
Di cause non ne so nulla.
Umanamente sono d'accordo con te. Purtroppo il lavoro nero è così, starebbe al buonsenso dei "datori di lavoro" ma purtroppo ognuno fa il proprio interesse a spese dell'altro


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho capito, la signora e' un'ingenua ... ha fatto fede sulla *coscienza* del suo datore di lavoro ed ha sbagliato ... le cause di lavoro durano anni ed anni e a volte non si risolvono mai ... ecco perche' ho consigliato il compromesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cazzate, lei ha fatto il conto che avrebbe messo più soldi in tasca subito


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Infatti anche lei è in torto. Io chiedevo appunto se secondo voi vale o no la pena di fare causa e se ci perderebbe più lei o loro.
> Sole, guarda, io dopo 20 di lavoro e dopo averti accudito la figlia  mentre tu lavoravi considero un comportamento del genere disgustoso. Sopratutto considerato che questi di soldi ne hanno a palanche mentre lei  è sola, divorziata , in affitto e con nessuna possibilità di trovare un altro lavoro alla sua età.
> 
> Poi, piccolo particolare, loro hanno subito assunto una ragazza di 28 anni che dopo una settimana di lavoro si è messa a casa in malattia per un mese. Ben gli sta


il conto che se fa la causa le arriva la finanza sul collo per 20 anni di evasione?


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> cazzate, lei ha fatto il conto che avrebbe messo più soldi in tasca subito


... e allora ha sbagliato il conteggio


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e allora ha sbagliato il conteggio


esatto, ringrazi che ha avuto 8.000 euro a gratis e bona lè


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> il conto che se fa la causa le arriva la finanza sul collo per 20 anni di evasione?


uffa! ma l'ho scritto che è in torto anche lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusa , invece a loro la finanza fa pat pat e gli offre un apertivo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Marzo 2009)

il lavoro nero e' cosi e si sa
dopo starebbe al buon cuore del datore di lavoro ma si sa che tanto alla fine ognuno fa i propri interessi fregandosene del resto


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa! ma l'ho scritto che è in torto anche lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh se te al meccanico non chiedi la fattura ti fanno una multa ... ma a lui gli fanno il paiolo per evasione .. e mi collego andando sul generale per capire perchè sta sdaura evasore totale faccia tanta tenerezza, mentre il meccanico parziale evasore è un ladro che fa aumentar le tasse a tutti e che sarebbe da mettere sul rogo


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uffa! ma l'ho scritto che è in torto anche lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
assolutamente no. E' indubbio che siano stati stronzi, quanto altrettanto indubbio che lei si fosse creata aspettative che avendo lavorato in nero non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. In parole povere cara e grazia che è riuscita a recuperare 8.000 €


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> assolutamente no. E' indubbio che siano stati stronzi, quanto altrettanto indubbio che lei si fosse creata aspettative che avendo lavorato in nero non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. *In parole povere cara e grazia* *che è riuscita a recuperare 8.000 *€


bhò. vediamo cosa le dicono sindacati e avvocato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vi ricordo che il nero è illegale. Sia per chi lo accetta che per chi lo offre...


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò. vediamo cosa le dicono sindacati e avvocato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo abbiamo scritto anche noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io però ribadirei che da quel che hai scritto è stata lei a RIFIUTARE un lavoro in regola


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò. vediamo cosa le dicono sindacati e avvocato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si vabbè... andrebbe in galera mezzo paese... è vero che è illegale, ma lo tollerano tutti.
Quando accetti quei lavori li, sai bene che tutto è nelle mani del datore di lavoro purtroppo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò. vediamo cosa le dicono sindacati e avvocato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 però dai sindacati si dovrebbe andare quando ti propongono il lavoro in nero, non dopo che hai preso soldi per anni in maniera illegale.
c'è una scorrettezza di fondo che permette anche denunce nei confronti di datori di lavoro che non sono così ingrati come questi.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> lo abbiamo scritto anche noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in regola 650 mila lire per 6 ore di lavoro per 5 giorni a settimana quanto verrebbe?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




facciam tutti i fighi ma questa c'aveva un figlio e un marito che non lavorava..
non sto dicendo che sia giusto ma mi fa incazzare che dopo 20 anni una se la debba così prendere nel culo


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> però dai sindacati si dovrebbe andare quando ti propongono il lavoro in nero, non dopo che hai preso soldi per anni in maniera illegale.
> c'è una scorrettezza di fondo che permette anche denunce nei confronti di datori di lavoro che non sono così ingrati come questi.

















































iniziavo a sentirmi sola


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in regola 650 mila lire per 6 ore di lavoro per 5 giorni a settimana quanto verrebbe??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


facciamo tutti i fighi anche quando auspichiamo la severità per il barista che non fa lo scontrino, se non lo conosciamo ...

a me fa incazzare che prima HA SCELTO il lavoro nero rifiutando l'assunzione in regola, poi ora si lamenta


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> facciamo tutti i fighi anche quando auspichiamo la severità per il barista che non fa lo scontrino, se non lo conosciamo ...
> 
> *a me fa incazzare che prima HA SCELTO il lavoro nero rifiutando l'assunzione in regola, poi ora si lamenta*


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> facciamo tutti i fighi anche quando auspichiamo la severità per il barista che non fa lo scontrino, se non lo conosciamo ...
> 
> a me fa incazzare che prima HA SCELTO il lavoro nero rifiutando l'assunzione in regola, poi ora si lamenta


scusa ma cazzo c'entra?
anche loro hanno accettato di pagarla in nero.
pari no?
come mai le hanno dato 8000 euro se non lo ritenevano giusto?


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma cazzo c'entra?
> anche loro hanno accettato di pagarla in nero.
> pari no?
> come mai le hanno dato 8000 euro se non lo ritenevano giusto?


guarda che è lei che voleva altri soldi in nero, 8000 euro son stati regalati eh ....... e sono 8000 euro in nero, non dichiarati, su cui non son state ANCORA UNA VOLTA pagate tasse ... e per cui le tasse di noi poveri pirla continuano ad aumentare ..... ma quando si parla per sommi sistemi e teoricamente l'evasore totale viene GIUSTAMENTE messo alla gogna ..... tranne quando si scopre che è la vecchina dell'appartamento a fianco invece che l'imbianchino che ti ha pelata a rifar la tinta a casa

ah comunque ..... si sarebbero pari, se non fosse che lei è andata dall'avvocato


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda che è lei che voleva altri soldi in nero, 8000 euro son stati regalati eh ....... e sono 8000 euro in nero, non dichiarati, su cui non son state ANCORA UNA VOLTA pagate tasse ... e per cui le tasse di noi poveri pirla continuano ad aumentare ..... ma quando si parla per sommi sistemi e teoricamente l'evasore totale viene GIUSTAMENTE messo alla gogna ..... tranne quando si scopre che è la vecchina dell'appartamento a fianco invece che l'imbianchino che ti ha pelata a rifar la tinta a casa
> 
> ah comunque ..... si sarebbero pari, se non fosse che lei è andata dall'avvocato


guarda che se leggi bene sto dicendo dalla prima riga che sono entrambi in torto..
Volevo solo sapere nel caso di una causa chi rischia di più


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che se leggi bene sto dicendo dalla prima riga che sono entrambi in torto..
> Volevo solo sapere nel caso di una causa chi rischia di più


La signora tua conoscente. 


.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che se leggi bene sto dicendo dalla prima riga che sono entrambi in torto..
> Volevo solo sapere nel caso di una causa chi rischia di più


i datori di lavoro: son quelli che hanno più da perdere.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> La signora tua conoscente.
> 
> 
> .





alvise tonon ha detto:


> i datori di lavoro: son quelli che hanno più da perdere.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> i datori di lavoro: son quelli che hanno più da perdere.


... a quando la causa va in tribunale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma tu sei un legale?


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> i datori di lavoro: son quelli che hanno più da perdere.


eh no, perchè nel caso specifico rifiutando lei l'assunzione si è messa nel ruolo di lavoratrice autonoma e quindi datrice di lavoro di se stessa .. in questo modo abbiamo un'offerta di collaborazione domestica a un "cliente"


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Medusa sono cause lunghissime ... passano anni


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh no, perchè nel caso specifico rifiutando lei l'assunzione si è messa nel ruolo di lavoratrice autonoma e quindi datrice di lavoro di se stessa .. in questo modo abbiamo un'offerta di collaborazione domestica a un "cliente"


C'e' pure questo rischio?


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medusa sono cause lunghissime ... passano anni


son certa che si basano tutti su questo dato, sperando che accettino un compromesso e paghino ancora


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a quando la causa va in tribunale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non sono un legale. Tribunale? io credo che per queste cose si va prima in commissione provincila di lavoro o qualcosa del genere per la conciliazione.


----------



## Mari' (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> son certa che si basano tutti su questo dato, sperando che accettino un compromesso e paghino ancora


Generalmente cosi si risolvono questi casi.


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh no, perchè nel caso specifico rifiutando lei l'assunzione si è messa nel ruolo di lavoratrice autonoma e quindi datrice di lavoro di se stessa .. in questo modo abbiamo un'offerta di collaborazione domestica a un "cliente"


 mi riferivo al fatto che sono benestanti ed hanno beni da perdere. Credo che la signora percepisca una pensione inps e mi pare che non rientri tra i redditi pignorabili. Anche se le facessero una multa....non si recupererebbe nulla, credo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Medusa sono cause lunghissime ... passano anni


questo lo temo anch'io..
ribadisco, il comportamento della signora è *sbagliato* ma considero ancora più merdose delle persone che son piene di soldi e non considerano giusto pagare una sorta di vera liquidazione ad una persona alla quale hanno affidato la propria figlia per un tempo così lungo dimostrando di averne fiducia e stimandola sia professionalmente che personalmente
Senza contare che l'episodio dell'avvocato offerto facendo intendere  che era gratis  (pur avendo lei ribadito che non aveva una lira e ne avrebbe preso uno d'ufficio) e poi dicendo che costava tremila euro (mai visto un avvocato che spedisce la parcella non alla cliente ma al conoscente:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e che gliele avrebbero scalate denota una malafede di fondo che mi fa incazzare.


----------



## ranatan (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lei cosa rischia?? Qualcuno è esperto di questioni sindacali? Le conviene o no fargli causa veramente?? Oltretutto dandole i soldi in contanti senza farle firmare nulla lei potrebbe pure dire di non avere preso una lira..


Proprio pochi giorni fa è successa una cosa analoga a un signore che conosco.
Lui gestisce un centro sportivo di medie dimensioni e da 15 anni lavorava con lui (era il tuttofare) un signore bulgaro amico del gestore.
Riceveva stipendio in nero. Otto ore al giorno, sabato compreso.
Beh, adesso il dipendente ha trovato un altro impiego (regolare) e il gestore del centro sportivo gli ha dato la liquidazione che riteneva appropriata.
Non ritenendosi soddisfatto lui ha denununciato il datore di lavoro, che ha dovuto pagare una multa salatissima.
Il dipendente non ci è assolutamente andato di mezzo e ovviamente ha tenuto la retribuzione che già gli era stata assegnata.
E' rischiosissimo tenere un lavoratore a lavorare in nero


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Proprio pochi giorni fa è successa una cosa analoga a un signore che conosco.
> Lui gestisce un centro sportivo di medie dimensioni e da 15 anni lavorava con lui (era il tuttofare) un signore bulgaro amico del gestore.
> Riceveva stipendio in nero. Otto ore al giorno, sabato compreso.
> Beh, adesso il dipendente ha trovato un altro impiego (regolare) e il gestore del centro sportivo gli ha dato la liquidazione che riteneva appropriata.
> ...


come stai rana?? procede tutto bene??
certo che tenere uno in nero è rischioso.
Basterebbe con civile tranquillità arrivare entrambi ad un compromesso


----------



## ranatan (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come stai rana?? procede tutto bene??
> certo che tenere uno in nero è rischioso.
> Basterebbe con civile tranquillità arrivare entrambi ad un compromesso


Ciao bella. Sto bene grazie.
Le nausee si sono attenuate e sto ricominciando a mangiare con gusto!
Comunque i datori di lavoro della tua conoscente si stanno comportando veramente male e non so con che coraggio si permettono di alzare la voce e di aggredire. Se lei li denuncia passeranno un bel guaio. 
Ti assicuro che il tizio di cui ti ho portato l'esempio sta versando lacrime amarissime.
Ci vorrebbe solo un pò di civiltà, come dici tu. Soprattutto quando i rapporti sono lunghi e, si spera, basati su reciproca fiducia


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' pure questo rischio?


e perchè no?

ha rifiutato un lavoro dipendente con regolare contratto e ha fatto una controfferta con le sue regole ...


----------



## ranatan (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e perchè no?
> 
> ha rifiutato un lavoro dipendente con regolare contratto e ha fatto una controfferta con le sue regole ...


Ma no lo puoi dimostrare.
La loro parola contro la sua. Il fatto di aver percepito in nero invece è un'evidenza facilmente dimostrabile tramite testimoni (credo...)


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e perchè no?
> 
> ha rifiutato un lavoro dipendente con regolare contratto e ha fatto una controfferta con le sue regole ...


eh no, non fatemi incazzare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








la proposta papale è stata:
_vuole continuare a prendere 800 euro in nero o prenderne 450/500 in regola??_
e come mai si aspettavano che alla stesse cifra aggiungesse il dormir fuori casa e lavorare una giornata in più??dai triglia, lei ha sbagliato ma questi son due stronzi che ci han marciato per 20 anni e volevano approfittarsene
Poi se tu avessi ragione non si sarebbero sognati di metterle in mano 8000 euro in contanti non ritenendo di avere nessun dovere nei suoi confronti
O forse si stavano cagando addosso che lei li denunciasse??


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> mi riferivo al fatto che sono benestanti ed hanno beni da perdere. Credo che la signora percepisca una pensione inps e mi pare che non rientri tra i redditi pignorabili. Anche se le facessero una multa....non si recupererebbe nulla, credo


guarda che hai capito al contrario ... questa non percepisce nulla visto che ha rifiutato di essere regolarmente assunta ... quindi lei, la simpatica vecchietta, è evasore totale per sua libera scelta


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda che hai capito al contrario ... questa non percepisce nulla visto che ha rifiutato di essere regolarmente assunta ... quindi lei, la simpatica vecchietta, è evasore totale per sua libera scelta


sei brutta cattiva e mi stai sul culo


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh no, non fatemi incazzare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ciccia, io rispondo poi a quel che scrivi, a prescindere lei ha SCELTO il lavoro nero .... poteva accettare il regolare contratto, continuare a cercare altri lavori, licenziarsi, prendere il tfr e ora avere una pensione ...... 

e comunque 450 euro 20 anni fa erano 900.000 lire, non era poi tutta sta miseria e sfruttamento eh


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei brutta cattiva e mi stai sul culo


allora è meglio che lo ingrassi un pò sto culo che le ossa me pungono


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ciccia, io rispondo poi a quel che scrivi, a prescindere lei ha SCELTO il lavoro nero .... poteva accettare il regolare contratto, continuare a cercare altri lavori, licenziarsi, prendere il tfr e ora avere una pensione ......
> 
> e comunque 450 euro 20 anni fa erano 900.000 lire, non era poi tutta sta miseria e sfruttamento eh


forse non hai capito...all'inizio lei prendeva per 6 ore al giorno* 650 mila lire.*
La proposta di essere messa in regola è arrivata dopo un botto di anni (dopo il 2000 visto che si parla di euro)


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse non hai capito...all'inizio lei prendeva per 6 ore al giorno* 650 mila lire.*
> La proposta di essere messa in regola è arrivata dopo un botto di anni (dopo il 2000 visto che si parla di euro)


e sti cazzi, io ne prendevo massimo 800 per 8 ore al giorno con responsabilità di cassa, di sblisga perchè ero apprendista e non avrei dovuto esser lasciata solo in negozio


----------



## Old alvise tonon (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> guarda che hai capito al contrario ... questa non percepisce nulla visto che ha rifiutato di essere regolarmente assunta ... quindi lei, la simpatica vecchietta, è evasore totale per sua libera scelta


avevo letto male...a maggior ragione: ammesso che la condannino, non ha nulla, quindi è quella che ha meno da perere, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e sti cazzi, io ne prendevo massimo 800 per 8 ore al giorno con responsabilità di cassa, di sblisga perchè ero apprendista e non avrei dovuto esser lasciata solo in negozio


a parte che la responsabilità di cassa non mi pare così più grande di quella di tenere una bambina e poi tu lavoravi già 20 anni fa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ehm,,, non ho capito che è di sblisga...


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

alvise tonon ha detto:


> avevo letto male...a maggior ragione: ammesso che la condannino, non ha nulla, quindi è quella che ha meno da perere, no?


non so quali sono le condanne per gli evasori totali


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che la responsabilità di cassa non mi pare così più grande di quella di tenere una bambina e poi tu lavoravi già 20 anni fa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17 assunta si, prima avevo le punizioni estive per le bocciature scolastiche  

	
	
		
		
	


	


















di sblisga è in nero, di nascosto, quando non si dovrebbe ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

Sicuramente i sindacati sapranno darle i consigli migliori.
Esistono studi di avvocati che lavorano solo per queste vicende.


----------



## Nobody (18 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sicuramente i sindacati sapranno darle i consigli migliori.
> Esistono studi di avvocati che lavorano solo per queste vicende.


Comunque secondo me dovrebbe andare alla camera del lavoro CGIL... probabilmente dovrà farsi la tessera, ma le daranno il supporto legale gratuito più qualificato. Qui a Cagliari hanno ottimi avvocati del lavoro a libro paga.


----------



## Iago (18 Marzo 2009)

*???*

8000€ cash non sono una mortificazione però...
(certo se son tanto ricchi, ma è altro discorso...c'è stata per 20 anni, vuol dire che si sarà trovata bene, fin quando si è trovata bene...)

teniamo presente che il TFR ce l'abbiamo ancora l'Italia e altri pochi paesi...ci sarà un motivo...


----------

